# Mono backing with braid



## Hunt75 (Feb 27, 2020)

When using mono backing with braid, is the size/test of the mono important?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 27, 2020)

I like to use mono that is at least close in diameter to the braid. It makes the knot connection better/easier in my opinion.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Feb 27, 2020)

Eh. Doesn't really matter to me. If I get down to my backing I'm prolly already in trouble.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 27, 2020)

The connecting knot is more important than the backing used IMO.


----------



## fairweather (Feb 27, 2020)

All good advice so far. The reels I use have a rubber like insert on the spool made to take braid directly, so I don't even use a mono backing. I broke off only once because I ran out of line on one of my inshore reels. I sure would like to know what I had on.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 27, 2020)

fairweather said:


> All good advice so far. The reels I use have a rubber like insert on the spool made to take braid directly, so I don't even use a mono backing. I broke off only once because I ran out of line on one of my inshore reels. I sure would like to know what I had on.



IMHO it's not cost effective or needed to spool 100% with braid.
You hardly ever use the inner 150 yards of line.
Most of my spinning reels will hold 300 to 350 yards.
I buy the 150 yard spools of GOOD braid (at least 8 layer) and use mono for the backing. If I start to get spooled, I'll crank up and follow it to recover as much line as possible or until I can identify the cuplrit.
Inshore it's usually a shark or large sting ray.
For a connecting knot I use a 9X9 knot, it's creates a long smooth knot that passes through guides easily.


----------



## fairweather (Feb 27, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR, that's a good point. On the other hand, braid lasts a long time. I'm not sure how long, but after a few seasons, I'll just take it off the spool and respool it backwards, putting the braid that never saw the light of day on the top.


----------



## Hunt75 (Feb 27, 2020)

The reason I want to add the mono is to save a little money by using it as a “filler” instead of buying over 300yds of braid. Just wasn’t sure if the mono test mattered. I will be using 65lb jbraid.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 27, 2020)

Hunt75 said:


> The reason I want to add the mono is to save a little money by using it as a “filler” instead of buying over 300yds of braid. Just wasn’t sure if the mono test mattered. I will be using 65lb jbraid.



Using 65lb what is your target fishing?


----------



## Hunt75 (Feb 27, 2020)

Bull reds, fishing artificial reefs, etc.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hunt75 said:


> Bull reds, fishing artificial reefs, etc.



65 lb Power Pro is my choice for spooling spinning reels for this type of fishing.  I use a bit of electrical tape on the spool to prevent slippage and skip the mono backing.  Once in a while we hook something really big like a crevalle jack, huge ray, or really big shark that can take a lot of line.  For those moments, I prefer not to have a mono backing, but all the braid a 6000 level reel can hold.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 29, 2020)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> 65 lb Power Pro is my choice for spooling spinning reels for this type of fishing.  I use a bit of electrical tape on the spool to prevent slippage and skip the mono backing.  Once in a while we hook something really big like a crevalle jack, huge ray, or really big shark that can take a lot of line.  For those moments, I prefer not to have a mono backing, but all the braid a 6000 level reel can hold.




This is exactly what I do too.  I use 65# power pro, and skip the mono backing.  I've seen big fish run out a lot of spool many times!  I feel better with all braid. I started originally fishing with 25# mono, and adjusting my drag accordingly, but with big bull reds in the rocks, I've lost a few too many. 65# braid for me! I will have to try the electrical tape trick!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 29, 2020)

Like the electrical tape trick.  Re-spooling all my reels for the upcoming season.  Never used mono backing.  The 30lb braid works great on just about anything I run across on the flats and creeks.  It's a whole lot easier to just uni-knot new line on mid season.  Just make sure you trim the tag ends as close to the knot as you can or the other line on the reel will snag on it.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 1, 2020)

With all the money it costs to fish, why take a chance with an unnecessary knot instead of 100% braid?  That being said, if you’re going to use backing, I would match the the breaking point of both lines, and use a FG knot between them.


----------

